

Go in Production - sippndipp
http://9elements.com/io/index.php/go-in-production/

======
jgrahamc
_It is garbage collected so you don’t have to worry about memory issues._

This is a myth. Garbage collection changes what you worry about. For small,
short-lived programs you don't have to worry at all whether garbage collected
or not (because you can just abandon the heap when you exit).

For long-running programs you either worry about freeing memory, or you worry
about not making too much garbage. What you save with garbage collection is
the problem of worrying about memory in programs that don't need to use that
much memory (i.e. you eliminate memory leaks). If a program uses a significant
amount of memory over a period of time that garbage collected or not you worry
about memory.

~~~
sippndipp
I get your point - but I wanted the article to be more about our experience
with Go rather than pros and cons of GC :-P

